# SkullsPage



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

WIP - more keep appearing, when will it end?
Gonna get inked at some point









This I did at the dinner table waiting for food. Very rough.









Hope you enjoy,
Dusty


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

The wings are just awesome on that guy; deserves an upgrade from pre-dinner sketch to nicely inked. :grin:

I especially like the crazy skull in the top left of the skull pics doodle as well... very funny and balanced enough to be an icon for something.

Keep doodling!


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

thoose are really good sketches, i espeacially like the winged dude +rep


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

nice pics ,the skulls look great


----------

